# Star Trek Picard: Spekulationen um Rückkehrer lassen Fans aufhorchen [Spoiler]



## PCGH-Redaktion (25. März 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Star Trek Picard: Spekulationen um Rückkehrer lassen Fans aufhorchen *


Spoiler



Diesen Freitag geht die erste Staffel von Star Trek: Picard auf Amazon Prime ins Finale. "Et in Arcadia Ego, Teil 2" lockt mit einer Riesenschlacht und womöglich auch mit einer spannenden Einhüllung. Fans haben schon eine Theorie. Sie betrifft einen Rückkehrer, den man zuletzt in einer neuen Rolle sah. Oder etwa doch nicht?

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Trek Picard: Spekulationen um Rückkehrer lassen Fans aufhorchen *


----------



## Stresserblick (25. März 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard: Spekulationen um Rückkehrer lassen Fans aufhorchen [Spoiler]*

Wen interessiert die Serie hier? Nur weil der Autor so ein Fanboy ist? 
Als nächstes dann bitte jeden Tag Infos zu GZSZ


----------



## JaxT (25. März 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard: Spekulationen um Rückkehrer lassen Fans aufhorchen [Spoiler]*

same bout ps 5


----------



## ruokanga (25. März 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard: Spekulationen um Rückkehrer lassen Fans aufhorchen [Spoiler]*

Bitte gegenchecken bevor VÖ, und immer von intelligenteren Menschen, als man selbst ... Und beim Thema bleiben! PC!


----------



## P2063 (26. März 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard: Spekulationen um Rückkehrer lassen Fans aufhorchen [Spoiler]*



Stresserblick schrieb:


> Wen interessiert die Serie hier?



mich zum beispiel. nicht immer von sich selbst auf andere schließen.


----------



## Kotzi01 (26. März 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard: Spekulationen um Rückkehrer lassen Fans aufhorchen [Spoiler]*



Stresserblick schrieb:


> Wen interessiert die Serie hier? Nur weil der Autor so ein Fanboy ist?
> Als nächstes dann bitte jeden Tag Infos zu GZSZ



Das ist ein so unglaublich sinnloser Kommentar! Dieser Kommentar hilft hier auch niemandem weiter! Ich lese Dir ja auch nicht den ganzen Tag hinterher und bewerte die Sachen von denen du Fan bist. Das Zeugt von völlig unter dimensionierter Intelligenz das es nur so kracht! 

Die Einsicht und das Verständnis für Leute die von etwas Fan sind ist denke ich mit Dir auch nicht diskutierbar, weil wegen einfach sinnlos..... 

Meine das nicht Böse ...eher rege ich doch einfach mal zum (überhaupt mal) DENKEN an!!!!


----------



## Luebke82 (26. März 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard: Spekulationen um Rückkehrer lassen Fans aufhorchen [Spoiler]*

Mich interessiert die Serie auch, aber diese Phantasterei ist nervig. Das rumspekulieren bei diesen Fantheorien ist ja furchtbar. Gucken und genießen oder nicht gucken.


----------



## Stresserblick (26. März 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard: Spekulationen um Rückkehrer lassen Fans aufhorchen [Spoiler]*



P2063 schrieb:


> mich zum beispiel. nicht immer von sich selbst auf andere schließen.



Das ist aber immernoch eine Pc Seite. Warum dann nur über Star Trek berichten? Warum nich über die neue Star Wars Serie? Warum nicht über Witcher?
Achja stimmt. Weil das den Rahmen sprengen würde. Warum also für Star Trek eine Ausnahme machen?


----------



## Stresserblick (26. März 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard: Spekulationen um Rückkehrer lassen Fans aufhorchen [Spoiler]*



Kotzi01 schrieb:


> Das ist ein so unglaublich sinnloser Kommentar! Dieser Kommentar hilft hier auch niemandem weiter! Ich lese Dir ja auch nicht den ganzen Tag hinterher und bewerte die Sachen von denen du Fan bist. Das Zeugt von völlig unter dimensionierter Intelligenz das es nur so kracht!
> 
> Die Einsicht und das Verständnis für Leute die von etwas Fan sind ist denke ich mit Dir auch nicht diskutierbar, weil wegen einfach sinnlos.....
> 
> Meine das nicht Böse ...eher rege ich doch einfach mal zum (überhaupt mal) DENKEN an!!!!




Was soll dieser Ausrufezeichen-Gore? Hast du einen Schlaganfall oder steigt dir die Quarantäne zu Kopf und verursacht Gulasch da oben?


----------



## sfc (26. März 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard: Spekulationen um Rückkehrer lassen Fans aufhorchen [Spoiler]*



Stresserblick schrieb:


> Das ist aber immernoch eine Pc Seite. Warum dann nur über Star Trek berichten? Warum nich über die neue Star Wars Serie? Warum nicht über Witcher?
> Achja stimmt. Weil das den Rahmen sprengen würde. Warum also für Star Trek eine Ausnahme machen?



PCGH guckt doch bei Star Wars und Witcher auch dauernd übern Tellerrand. Heute zum Beispiel wieder der Mandalorianer: https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Star...Disney-erteilt-Binge-Watchern-Absage-1346436/

Als Game of Thrones noch lief, wurde da auch regelmäßig drüber geschrieben und übers Finale spekuliert.

Ich würde vermuten,  dass solche Meldungen gut laufen und PCGH glaubt, dass PC-Nerds und Sci-Fi eine gewisse Schnittmenge haben. Trifft auf mich zumindest zu. Ich las hier neulich so viel Bashing über Picard, dass nicht mal Fan- und Serienseiten dagegen mithalten könnne.


----------



## JoM79 (27. März 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard: Spekulationen um Rückkehrer lassen Fans aufhorchen [Spoiler]*



Stresserblick schrieb:


> Das ist aber immernoch eine Pc Seite. Warum dann nur über Star Trek berichten? Warum nich über die neue Star Wars Serie? Warum nicht über Witcher?
> Achja stimmt. Weil das den Rahmen sprengen würde. Warum also für Star Trek eine Ausnahme machen?


Tun sie doch.
Zudem, guck mal in welchem Unterbereich du dich hier befindest.


----------



## Threshold (27. März 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard: Spekulationen um Rückkehrer lassen Fans aufhorchen [Spoiler]*

Der Auftritt von Admiral Janeway war super.


----------



## Farkadonitis (27. März 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard: Spekulationen um Rückkehrer lassen Fans aufhorchen [Spoiler]*



Threshold schrieb:


> Der Auftritt von Admiral Janeway war super.



Du hast recht!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (27. März 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard: Spekulationen um Rückkehrer lassen Fans aufhorchen [Spoiler]*



Farkadonitis schrieb:


> Du hast recht!!!



Falsche Uniform.


----------

